# WG311v2 and ACX (new snapshots)

## n3xus2

Yes another ACX post.. I think i've read them all but still cant figure this one out.

Loaded ACX using the latest snapshot and compiled it into my kernel source

my dmesg reports this:

acx: found ACX111-based wireless network card at 0000:02:02.0 irq3 blah blah

using IRQ 3

requesting firmware image 'tiacx111c16'

acx: firmware image 'tiacx111c16' was not provided. Check your hotplug scripts

requesting firmware image 'tiac111'

acx: firmware image 'tiac111' was not provided. Check your hotplug scripts

acx: reset_dev() FAILED

acx_pci: probe of 0000:02:02.0 failed with error -5

USB module v0.3.19 initialized, probing for devices...

usbcore: registerd new driver acx_usb

I had the firmware originally in /lib/firmware.. but have since copied it to some other locations that were suggested.

I have hotplug supported enabled in my kernel (i think) i know its enabled in a couple of areas, but I could be missing something.

It seems to find the USB driver fine and load it.. so why not load the rest??

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!

I just checked firmware.agent in the hotplug dir and FIRMWARE_DIR is set to /lib/firmware

----------

## mki0

Your /lib/firmware should look something like:

```
tiacx100     tiacx100r11  tiacx100usb  tiacx111c16  tiacx111r16

tiacx100r0D  tiacx100r15  tiacx111     tiacx111c17  tiacx111r17
```

So basically, you've either got the firmware in the wrong directory or named wrong. On gentoo the driver only looks in /lib/firmware

----------

## n3xus2

Thats why its so strange... cause thats exactly what my directory looks like.... =/

----------

## foxtrot

I'm seeing exactly the same problem now. There's one other entry 'search' finds that is this same issue, but nobody seems to have found an answer yet, so 

-bump-

Anyone got any ideas on this? I'm seeing pretty much exactly the same problem; I modprobe the acx driver and I get:

```
acx: this driver is still EXPERIMENTAL

acx: reading README file and/or Craig's HOWTO is recommended, visit http://acx100.sf.net in case of further questions/discussion

acx: compiled to use 32bit I/O access. I/O timing issues might occur, such as non-working firmware upload. Report them

running on a little-endian CPU

PCI module v0.3.20 initialized, waiting for cards to probe...

acx: found ACX111-based wireless network card at 0000:02:00.0, irq:11, phymem1:0x22020000, phymem2:0x22000000, mem1:0xe08ec000, mem1_size:8192, mem2:0xe09c0000, mem2_size:131072

initial debug setting is 0x000A

using IRQ 11

requesting firmware image 'tiacx111c16'

acx: firmware image 'tiacx111c16' was not provided. Check your hotplug scripts

requesting firmware image 'tiacx111'

acx: firmware image 'tiacx111' was not provided. Check your hotplug scripts

acx: reset_dev() FAILED

acx_pci: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -5

USB module v0.3.20 initialized, probing for devices...

usbcore: registered new driver acx_usb
```

in dmesg. Sure enough:

```
localhost ~ # ls -l /lib/firmware

total 372

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 40636 Feb  6 14:34 tiacx100

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   936 Feb  6 14:34 tiacx100r0D

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   964 Feb  6 14:34 tiacx100r11

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   912 Feb  6 14:34 tiacx100r15

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 42344 Feb  6 14:34 tiacx100usb

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 76568 Feb  6 14:34 tiacx111

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 83320 Feb  6 14:34 tiacx111c16

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 84912 Feb  6 14:34 tiacx111c17

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  7204 Feb  6 14:34 tiacx111r16

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  8952 Feb  6 14:34 tiacx111r17
```

This is, of course, what hotplug's conf file claims to be expecting:

```
localhost ~ # grep FIRMWARE_DIR= /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent

FIRMWARE_DIR=/lib/firmware
```

Looks there, looks readable, looks to be in the 'right' place... what am I missing here?

-JDF

----------

## PistolenPeter

I've got the same problem with my acx100 PCI card...  :Sad: 

There is this:

 *Quote:*   

> acx: this driver is still EXPERIMENTAL
> 
> acx: reading README file and/or Craig's HOWTO is recommended, visit http://acx100.sf.net in case of further questions/discussion
> 
> acx: compiled to use 32bit I/O access. I/O timing issues might occur, such as non-working firmware upload. Report them

 

Perhaps that's the point! But how can I disable 32bit access?

Btw: It was already functional for six month on a debian system.

Greedings,

PistolPete

----------

## bmilde

Exactly the same problem here with my laptop and a vigor card (acx100).  Perhaps someone now got a solution here?

----------

## nedo8021

Had the same prolem and ran etc-update and it solved it self

----------

## DAharon

I have the same problem.

```
acx: this driver is still EXPERIMENTAL

acx: reading README file and/or Craig's HOWTO is recommended, visit http://acx100.sf.net in case of further questions/discussion

acx: compiled to use 32bit I/O access. I/O timing issues might occur, such as non-working firmware upload. Report them

acx: found ACX111-based wireless network card at 0000:00:0b.0, irq:11, phymem1:0xE6020000, phymem2:0xE6000000, mem1:0xe09bc000, mem1_size:8192, mem2:0xe0ac0000, mem2_size:131072

requesting firmware image 'tiacx111cFF'

acx: firmware image 'tiacx111cFF' was not provided. Check your hotplug scripts

requesting firmware image 'tiacx111'

acx_write_fw (main/combined):0

acx: FATAL: firmware upload: data parts at offset 4 don't match (0xEA000633 vs. 0xFFFFFFFF)! I/O timing issues or defective memory, with DWL-xx0+? ACX_IO_WIDTH=16 may help. Please report

acx_validate_fw (main/combined):1

acx: firmware upload attempt #1 FAILED, retrying...

acx_write_fw (main/combined):0

acx: FATAL: firmware upload: data parts at offset 4 don't match (0xEA000633 vs. 0xFFFFFFFF)! I/O timing issues or defective memory, with DWL-xx0+? ACX_IO_WIDTH=16 may help. Please report

acx_validate_fw (main/combined):1

acx: firmware upload attempt #2 FAILED, retrying...

acx_write_fw (main/combined):0

acx: FATAL: firmware upload: data parts at offset 4 don't match (0xEA000633 vs. 0xFFFFFFFF)! I/O timing issues or defective memory, with DWL-xx0+? ACX_IO_WIDTH=16 may help. Please report

acx_validate_fw (main/combined):1

acx: firmware upload attempt #3 FAILED, retrying...

acx_write_fw (main/combined):0

acx: FATAL: firmware upload: data parts at offset 4 don't match (0xEA000633 vs. 0xFFFFFFFF)! I/O timing issues or defective memory, with DWL-xx0+? ACX_IO_WIDTH=16 may help. Please report

acx_validate_fw (main/combined):1

acx: firmware upload attempt #4 FAILED, retrying...

acx_write_fw (main/combined):0

acx: FATAL: firmware upload: data parts at offset 4 don't match (0xEA000633 vs. 0xFFFFFFFF)! I/O timing issues or defective memory, with DWL-xx0+? ACX_IO_WIDTH=16 may help. Please report

acx_validate_fw (main/combined):1

acx: firmware upload attempt #5 FAILED, retrying...

acx: reset_dev() FAILED

acx_pci: probe of 0000:00:0b.0 failed with error -5

usbcore: registered new driver acx_usb
```

Mine asks for tiacx111cFF.  It also suggests setting ACX_IO_WIDTH to 16 instead of 32.  Not sure where to do that.

----------

